# Can I change light fixtures without an electrical Lisence?



## muck (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes you can, as well as switches and receptacles - it is considered general maintenance. However, if you are not quite sure of the reconnection - call an electrician


----------



## frostyfingers (Aug 14, 2008)

It depends on each juristiction. I always considered changing fixtures as maintenance. Adding a circuit or running wire would require a license and permit.


----------



## sage (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. No, I am sure of the connections. I just need to find some documentation, as someone in town hall is looking to break my stones.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

sage said:


> Thanks for the replies. No, I am sure of the connections. I just need to find some documentation, as someone in town hall is looking to break my stones.


You need to check with your local and state laws. The answer to your question depends on the laws where you work.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_*As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* 
Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com & ContractorTalk.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.





_Please leave questions like this on ContractorTalk.com
Thanks.


----------

